# Quick, Removable & Inexpensive Inline Spinner Blade



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

To: 7.62

I like spinner blade because usually spinner blade makes a big difference.

I often add a blade to a leader (to hook, jig head or lure) when fishing for flounder, redfish, large speckled trout, white perch and largemouth bass. Instead of buying spinner arms or spinner baits, I simply use a cheap snap swivel and a blade (cost less than 50 cents).

You can do bottom bouncing, jigging or trolling depending on the target species.
Slide the swivel along the leader to adjust the location of spinner blade.

Here is the cheap removable spinner blade:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-JOh8tRhyZ0?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="400"></object>

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im going to give this a try next week. Do you see any more action on a willow blade versus a colorado blade or any other types?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

^ that question reminds me of the Bill Dance bloopers vid.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

First I don't care about the color as long as it is gold.

Willow blade: for trolling or retrieving fast. 

But my default is Colorado. To me colorado blade works better when troll (retrieve slowly), jigging with tention on the line when lowering lures - means slow descent, or slow bottom bouncing. My primary targets are striper, redfish, and Flounder. 

Small specks (under 18") don't like the blade. But bigger specks like a steadily moving lure with a blade.
I tend to over-size the blade than common sense.

joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thats a different aproach, i'll try it out sat. at blackwalnut point on the choptank. i usually just slip on 3 8mm beads and use the clevis that comes with the blades keeping the blade closer to the hook to keep the fish from striking the blade and missing the hook


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Never thought about that but I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Do you ever have a problem with the fish striking your blade instead of your bait/hook?


----------

